# Need guidance for completing Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) for Electrical Eng



## jsol2187 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I need guidance in completing Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) for Electrical Engineer.

Also, could you please help me to understand below listed points, what exactly they mean, from CDR checklist:


An account of Continuing Professional Development (CPD) - What is it exactly?
CDR Declaration Page. - Must be a part of CDR Report
Three Career Episodes. - Must be a part of CDR Report
Summary Statement of evidence for the competency elements. - What is this again on top of CDR + Career Episodes?

It would be great if someone who can pass me the CDR which got assessed successfully for reference.

Thanks!


----------



## Yahya_M (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the same problem, did you get any help ??


----------



## patpaschal (May 22, 2015)

Hi jisol and Yahya_m, I hope by now you all have submitted your EOI. Please I need samples of cdr, cdp and summary. My mail address is <*SNIP*>. Regards.


----------



## patpaschal (May 22, 2015)

Hi all

This is my first time here. Am an Electrical engineer with over 5 years experience. I want to try this immigration to Australia program and really need your support. Kindly help me with sample copy of cdr, cdp and summary page. I will be glad if you can be of this noble support. Please forward it to my mail address below
<*SNIP*>


----------



## mech254 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Hi my fellow Engineers?*

Hello, 
I am a mechanical engineer but I can give you some clue. It’s true; the process of preparing a Competency Demonstration report (CDR) is highly involving. However, you can prepare your electrical engineering CDR for engineers Australia by following the following tips. 

Start by downloading the latest version of Migration Skills Assessment (MSA) Booklet from Engineers Australia website. 

Read the requirements for Professional Engineer CDR carefully and check through the summary statement template provided in the MSA Booklet. However, before you start anything you need to have good answers to the following two questions.

1. What is a competency Demonstration Report (CDR) for migration to Australia? 
2. What do I need to prepare a competency demonstration report for a professional engineer?
You can get good answers to the above questions on this valuable website (EngineersBase.Com). From the home page main menu, go to 'CDR Preparation'. Once you are there, you can use the CDR Service Menu and go to 'common questions about CDR..'. If you read all the common questions and answers you will be ready to go.

Having understood the above, you need to identify three engineering projects that you can remember well. You may use both academic and workplace projects to prepare your CDR Report. Prepare a template for your career episodes based on a standard structure. You can find a good structure at EngineersBase.com.

Start with career episode 1, then proceed to career episode 2 and career episode 3. Focus on explaining what you did as an engineer and not you did as a group. Remember your CDR is an account of your competency as an engineer and should be written in first person narrative. 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*
Hope my answer will be helpful not only to you, but also to other engineers having interest in migrating to Australia. 

Best Regards,
Eng. Khan


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm in the process of writing my career episodes to EA. I have a few doubts, and I would be really grateful if somebody could guide me here,

1. Is it okay to write in bullet points, for eg give a subheading for 'statement of your duties' and then list out everything applicable as bullet points?
2. Is there any chance that EA could reject my episode if i dont specifically mention about any project and rather about my work done, overall, in a particular company?
3.I'm really confused about objective of the project to be written in the background section. is it the project that my company is established for is it my activity that i need to describe via these career episodes?

regards,

Jithin James


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

jamesjihin88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in the process of writing my career episodes to EA. I have a few doubts, and I would be really grateful if somebody could guide me here,
> 
> ...


Dear James.

Use bullet format on only roles and responsibilities,otherwise the document should be written in Narrative for example " i design....."

Yes your CDR can be reject on the grounds you have mention above

Objectives are like aims of your project.Why did you do the project.For example to solve....problem.To improve efficiency,to reduce operation cost among others

Regards


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

Can anyone give me hints regarding the summary statement for professional electrical engineer? I have completed the three episodes and know I am a little bit lost on how to do the summary.

Thank you.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

carsilvajunior said:


> Can anyone give me hints regarding the summary statement for professional electrical engineer? I have completed the three episodes and know I am a little bit lost on how to do the summary.
> 
> Thank you.


You reference the number of paragraphs in episode with elements in the summary statement


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. What if most of what the elements asks are in the same paragraphs ?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

carsilvajunior said:


> Thanks for the reply. What if most of what the elements asks are in the same paragraphs ?


When preparing the career episodes ensure the elements are well distributed


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

carsilvajunior said:


> Thanks for the reply. What if most of what the elements asks are in the same paragraphs ?


while preparing the career episodes ensure the elements are well distributed in the paragraphs


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

Do you know anyone that can review my episodes?

Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

carsilvajunior said:


> Do you know anyone that can review my episodes?
> 
> Thanks


I can do it for you, reach 5 posts, then the system will allow me to write you a private massage .Then we can discuss it in our inbox


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

ok thank you


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

carsilvajunior said:


> ok thank you


 you are applying as electrical engineer or telecommunication engineer?


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

electrical


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

carsilvajunior said:


> globo.com - Absolutamente tudo sobre notícias, esportes e entretenimento



I have tried to email you but not possible.
Try and write me private message then i will respond


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

RICTON said:


> I have tried to email you but not possible.
> Try and write me private message then i will respond


Just saw you linkedin profile... will add you there


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

carsilvajunior said:


> Just saw you linkedin profile... will add you there


 that would be ok


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

carsilvajunior said:


> Just saw you linkedin profile... will add you there



have added you to my linkedin profile.


----------



## anilonly1 (Jan 14, 2018)

RICTON said:


> you are applying as electrical engineer or telecommunication engineer?


Electrical but I have done my graduation in electronics and my complete work experience in electrical field


----------



## anilonly1 (Jan 14, 2018)

RICTON said:


> I can do it for you, reach 5 posts, then the system will allow me to write you a private massage .Then we can discuss it in our inbox


Can you help in the preparation of CDR


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

anilonly1 said:


> Electrical but I have done my graduation in electronics and my complete work experience in electrical field



How many years of experince do you have while working as an Electrical Engineer


----------



## anilonly1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Am having 10 years of experience.


----------



## anilonly1 (Jan 14, 2018)

anilonly1 said:


> Can you help in the preparation of CDR


Thank you


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

anilonly1 said:


> Am having 10 years of experience.


That would not be difficult, your CDR/episodes should be in Electrical engineering.You will be approved as professional Eng though you might loss some years of Experience.Is it Bachelor of Electronics only or electronics &....


----------



## anilonly1 (Jan 14, 2018)

anilonly1 said:


> Thank you


I have completed my graduation in Electronics and Communications but my whole experience is in electrical field and i want to apply for electrical engineer assessment. Can i do that?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

anilonly1 said:


> I have completed my graduation in Electronics and Communications but my whole experience is in electrical field and i want to apply for electrical engineer assessment. Can i do that?


Just Apply as Electrical Eng,but i am sure you will loss some years of experience because your undergraduate is not purely Electrical.You will loose Max 4 years, but it might be less.You should also try to get maximum years of experience by providing all the work evidence


----------

